# Cam Replacement on Camlock Spindle



## JollyRoger (May 7, 2020)

Hey guys,

I would like to introduce myself. My name is Hannes, I am 29 years old, I come from Austria and I design industrial glass melting furnaces for a living. I am a hobby machinist and, because I got a new shop, I've also bought a new machine




It's a used Colchester Triumph 2000 and I'm really looking forward to make chips with it. I have to do some smaller repairs on it and I was able to get most of the parts for a reasonable price or rebuild them myself. But I am facing a big problem now. The former owner has overtightened the cams for the camlock chuck mount, all six of them have cracks in the corners of the square drive and I need to replace them. I've marked the parts on the picture below



To my knowledge, these parts should be standardized according to ISO 702-2, but I am not shure if Colchester maintained this standard. Does somebody know if it's possible to simply buy these cams as spares from a different machine? Just like these ones:





						XYZ Machine Tools Ltd
					






					spares.xyzmachinetools.com
				




I guess, you pay 10 times more if you buy those parts from Colchester and I really would like to avoid that.

Thank you in advance for you advice!


----------



## NortonDommi (May 7, 2020)

Hello Hannes, welcome to the madness,  Nice lathe.
Previous owner must have used some real force to damage the cams!  I do not know if these people can help but they sell camlock studs and deal with all sorts of machinery : https://www.toolmex.com/  Might be worth looking over their site and sending them an E-mail inquiry.


----------



## Cadillac (May 7, 2020)

I see your across the pond. Kalamazoo out of Michigan sells Clausing/Colchester parts. If you can’t find on your side might want to give them a call. I wouldn’t think they would be to hard to duplicate. The square drive would be the toughest part imo.


----------



## JollyRoger (May 11, 2020)

So, I've got lucky and found a solution for my problem. Mr. Dale Webber of XYZ Machine Tools recommeded this product





						XYZ Machine Tools Ltd
					






					spares.xyzmachinetools.com
				




Even though he was not able to fully guarantee that these cam locks would fit the Colchester Triumph 2000 I've ordered them. On the next day, the parts arrived via overnight express and I was able to test them. I've found that they are a bit oversized but they will fit nicely after deburring and cleaning the bores. The parts from XYZ machine tools are well made and hardened, a file just skates over them, just like the original parts from Colchester. 
By the way: The Colchester parts have an outside diameter of 1" while, according to the ISO-standard, they should have a diameter of 25mm so standardized parts will not fit.

I am really happy how turned out and, just in case somebody needs part no. 50133-0 for the Colchester Triumph 2000, this is a good and cost efficient solution.


----------

